# How many NHS scans do you have?



## moo2

Hello Ladies, I was just wondering how many routine NHS scans you will have as standard during your pregnancy (not including any for high risk mummies or special circumstances)?

Where I live you get one at 12 weeks (dating scan), then another at 20 weeks (anomaly scan), no more after that.

Do any of you get any more than that if everything is normal with your pregnancy? xxx


----------



## Hevz

Here in Manchester the routine NHS scans are one around 10-12wks....dating scan and one around 20wks which is the anomaly scan.


I've had a few problems and up to now have had 7 NHS scans this pregnancy though.


----------



## Charlotte-j

usually at 10-12 wks and about 20wks

only have more if they wanna check weight/growth etc


----------



## smartie

Where I am you get a 12 week scan and one at 19weeks but in Edinburgh/Glasgow you only get one at 12 weeks.


----------



## LuluBee

I'm in Worcestershire and we just get a standard dating scan around the 12 week mark and the anomoly scan at 20 weeks. If there are any issues, concerns along the way you'll get given more eg. viability scans in early pregnancy, growth scans and placenta site scans later on.


----------



## asacia

Just two, 12 weeks and 20 weeks.

I'm having a few private ones done for reassurance. Two isn't very many! 

I've had the 12 week one, a private one at 11 weeks and an emergency one at 13 weeks so far, and having a gender scan on Saturday.


----------



## hellotasha

yeah its just 2 with everyone i think unless you go priv, some places in ireland only do 1!


----------



## moo2

Thanks everyone, looks like things are pretty normal round here then. I've been reading a few posts in 3rd tri and noticed some mom's were still having scans done but I guess these are for particular reasons. :hugs:


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Some people have to have extra scans to check the development of baby or sometimes the position of the placenta and things like that but I think normaly its a dating one aroung 12 weeks and then the next at around 20 weeks
Xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Where we live you get a 12-week dating scan (was 15 weeks before getting ours!) and a 20-week anomaly scan.

You also get NHS scans to check growth or weight or similar. We had a 3rd scan at 21 weeks to check fluid levels in Peanut's kidneys, and we're scheduled for a scan on New Year's Eve to check the fluid levels again (although I'm NOT a high-risk pregnancy). We also have a growth scan booked for January 8th, so in all we'll have had 5 NHS scans.


----------



## AngieBaby

Two scans here too - one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks
Ang
xx


----------



## pinkmac85

I've had 3 so far! One at 8 weeks for dating scan, then one at 19 weeks for anatomy then had to go back at 21 weeks because they couldn't see everything properly and now I have to go back at 25 weeks b/c my MW wants to make sure my placenta is starting to move up otherwise I'll need to be referred to a specialist! Boo!


----------



## passengerrach

here we get a dating scan (about 12 weeks) and anomaly scan (about 20 weeks) but because my lil man was curled up they couldnt check his heart chambers so i have another at 24 weeks i think it just depends on what happens at the 2 other scans u have and if there are any problems/ bleeding in between


----------



## ChloesMummy

Were quite lucky in Elgin we get 3 scans as standard. 12, 20, 32ish. When i had my 12wk scan i got put back 2wks so got to go back for another one when i was 13wks!


----------



## heather91

We get the one at 12 weeks and 20 weeks as well. The sonographer was telling me that women were averaging at 5 scans at my hospital though! x


----------



## moo2

heather91 said:


> We get the one at 12 weeks and 20 weeks as well. The sonographer was telling me that women were averaging at 5 scans at my hospital though! x

That's interesting! Which hospital are you under Heather? I live in Brum too but I'm going to Solihull as its closer to where I live...


----------



## tiggertea

in Craigavon Hospital, Northern Ireland it's only one - at 22 weeks.
Completely ridiculous in my opinion! So we went privately for the reassurance and care. haven't regretted that decision yet!


----------



## faille

My mw only told me about the 2 aswell, 12-14wks and then 20-22wks. Dont seem to get many mw appointments either.


----------



## fairywings

I have had 2 so far, one at 10 weeks and then one at 12 weeks, have another on 23rd December.

But for my first I had five, one at 11 weeks, one at 13 weeks, one at 20 weeks, one at 21 weeks (cause they could not see the spine) and one at 34 weeks which was a growth scan. I think normally it is 2 though, I am just lucky as I was not sure of my dates with both and bean was in a awkward spot with my first.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I always thought one at 12 weeks since my sil only had the one and was told that was it, but someone i knew who had a baby 2 weeks ago said they did two for her so the rules might have changed since sil had her baby.

will find out at next appointment as ill ask.


----------



## Logiebear

Routine scan round here is 2 or 3 depending on when your first one is. If your first scan or confirmation falls on or after 9 weeks then your next one will be 19 weeks ish. If your first scan is before 9 weeks then you get another one at 12 weeks then at 19 weeks ish. So 2 or 3 xxx

I normally have between 8 and 15 so we shall see. This pregnancy is going a lot better for me so I have only had 2 so far and my next one is in 7 days!!


----------



## heather91

moo2 said:


> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> We get the one at 12 weeks and 20 weeks as well. The sonographer was telling me that women were averaging at 5 scans at my hospital though! x
> 
> That's interesting! Which hospital are you under Heather? I live in Brum too but I'm going to Solihull as its closer to where I live...Click to expand...

Good Hope in Sutton Coldfield x


----------



## katieandbump

I had 2 for dating early on, then the 20 week one that's it apparently just three. x


----------



## Ria_Rose

moo2 said:


> Hello Ladies, I was just wondering how many routine NHS scans you will have as standard during your pregnancy (not including any for high risk mummies or special circumstances)?
> 
> Where I live you get one at 12 weeks (dating scan), then another at 20 weeks (anomaly scan), no more after that.
> 
> Do any of you get any more than that if everything is normal with your pregnancy? xxx

Sadly those are the two standard ones. 

In the first trimester you sometimes get an early scan, if you are considered high risk or you don't have definate dates.

In the 2nd trimester if your 20 week scan shows any potential 'anomalies' they will get you back for an other look.

In the 3rd tri if you start to measure small or large for your dates, they will book you in for a growth scan, if LOs movements suddenly slow down or there is a risk of a low placenta they will also scan.

I know it's disappointing not to see LO more often, but the alternative is something potentially being wrong with them, I'm on my 8th scan and trust me I'd trade it all to not have had all the worry.


----------



## moo2

Ria_Rose said:


> moo2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I was just wondering how many routine NHS scans you will have as standard during your pregnancy (not including any for high risk mummies or special circumstances)?
> 
> Where I live you get one at 12 weeks (dating scan), then another at 20 weeks (anomaly scan), no more after that.
> 
> Do any of you get any more than that if everything is normal with your pregnancy? xxx
> 
> Sadly those are the two standard ones.
> 
> In the first trimester you sometimes get an early scan, if you are considered high risk or you don't have definate dates.
> 
> In the 2nd trimester if your 20 week scan shows any potential 'anomalies' they will get you back for an other look.
> 
> In the 3rd tri if you start to measure small or large for your dates, they will book you in for a growth scan, if LOs movements suddenly slow down or there is a risk of a low placenta they will also scan.
> 
> I know it's disappointing not to see LO more often, but the alternative is something potentially being wrong with them, I'm on my 8th scan and trust me I'd trade it all to not have had all the worry.Click to expand...

I totally agree xxx I'm delighted to know that so far I've just had the 2 scans cos everything is considered 'normal'. :happydance:
I'm really sorry to hear you've had problems, hope everything is ok? :hugs: 
I just thought it might be more of a NHS funding issue as I know health authorites vary. I paid for a private nuchal scan at 12 weeks as I'm 36 and just wanted to see what my risk was of having a downs baby, yet I see on some of the threads other health authorities do this scan on the NHS. 
I just wish everywhere was the same in terms of standards of care, I hate the postcode lottery when it comes to health issues!


----------

